# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  دولة القانون تقوم على مؤسسات

## لارين

*

دولة القانون تقوم على مؤسسات* 
قبل الدخول في تفاصيل دولة القانون، حري بنا أن نُعرّف الدولة أولا. فالدولة الحديثة هي جماعة من الأفراد تسكن على وجه الدوام والاستقرار إقليما جغرافيا معينا تقودها سلطة سياسية وادارية مستقلة عن غيرها من الأمم.

أما تاريخياً، فان بدايات الدولة تعود الى عصور ما قبل الميلاد، حيث اجمع المؤرخون ان الفيلسوف افلاطون كان اول من تطرق الى مفهوم الدولة وذلك في كتابه "الجمهورية"، الذي تناول فيه "المدينة الفاضلة" القائمة على أُسس العدل، العلم والمعرفة، والمحكومة بقيادة العقل والفلسفة.

لقد كانت دولة الحق – حسب افلاطون – صورة مكبرة للفرد، لأن غاية الأخلاق هي الدولة لا الفرد. بمعنى آخر، أن الفرد عبارة عن صورة مصغرة للدولة، والدولة هي الهيكل الضخم لهذا الفرد. وبما أن "القوة الناطقة" في الفرد تعتبر أعظم القوى جميعاً، إذن يجب أن تكون الفلسفة هي القوة الحقيقية في توجيه الدولة. كما يجب أن يكون رئيسها فيلسوفاً، لأن العدالة في الفرد وفي الدولة لا يمكن أن تتم ما لم يبسط العقل نفوذه ويحكم.

وعربياً كان أبو نصر محمد الفارابي أول فيلسوف في الإسلام، إتبع هذا النهج الأفلاطوني في كتابيه "آراء أهل المدينة الفاضلة" و"السياسة المدنية"، مع وجود اختلافات بين الفيلسوفين، حيث يرى الفارابي أن الشعب كأنه جسم واحد تام لا توجد فيه طبقات البتة كي تنفصل بعضها عن البعض الآخر. واعتبر الشعب على شكل سلسلة ذات درجات تبدأ من الرئيس الأول ثم الثاني والثالث وهكذا دواليك إلى الدرجة التي تَخدِم ولا تَرأس.

وتُعد الصراعات المسلحة والسياسية التي وقعت بين البرلمانيين والملكيين الإنجليزيين، خلال الفترة 1642 و 1651، ثورة على الحكم الاستبدادي المتمثل في الملك جيمس الثاني، حيث اسفرت عن عزله وتنصيب ابنته ماري وزوجها وليم اورانج ملكين على إنجلترا. كما اسفرت عن "إعلان الحقوق" الصادر عن البرلمان الإنجليزي عام 1689، الذي استعرض المظالم التي ارتكبها الملك جيمس الثاني في حقِّ الشعب، واشترط على الملك الجديد عدم القيام بأي عمل يؤدي إلى الانتقاص من حقوق الشعب، وتضمّن إعلان الحقوق (قانون الحقوق الإنجليزي) بالإضافة إلى ذلك: * ان حقِّ الملك في التاج مستمد من الشعب الممثل في البرلمان، وليس من الله. * لا يحق للملك إلغاء القوانين أو وقف تنفيذها أو إصدار قوانين جديدة، إلا بموافقة البرلمان. * لا تُفرض ضرائب جديدة، ولا يُشكّل جيش جديد إلا بموافقة البرلمان. * حرية الرأي والتعبير في البرلمان مكفولة ومُصانة.

كان لهذه الثورة أثر كبير في الحياة في إنجلترا، حيث أنها قضت نظرياً وعملياً على فكرة حقّ الملوك الإلهي في الحكم، كما أصبح البرلمان هو صاحب الكلمة العليا في شئون الحكم، كما كان لها أثر كبير خارج إنجلترا، حيث تطلّعت الشعوب في أوروبا إلى تحقيق نظام الحكم البرلماني، وهذا ما حدث فعلاً في فرنسا، حيث قََوّضت الثورة الفرنسية الدولة الاقطاعية "دولة الامبراطور – الحاكم المستبد" وافضت الى نشوء الجمهورية "دولة الشعب" التي قامت على مبادئ الحرية والاخاء والمساواة.

بدأت الثورة الفرنسية في عام 1789 وشهدت السنة الأولى هجوم الشعب على سجن الباستيل في شهر تموز، وصدور إعلان حقوق الإنسان والمواطنة في شهر آب، ثم تم اقرار النظام الجمهوري، فصل السلطات، فصل الدين عن الدولة، المساواة وحرية التعبير.

وهكذا نشأ النموذج الاول لدولة القانون في العصر الحديث، تلك الدولة التي عملت على إحلال العلاقات القانونية محل العلاقات القرابية (العائلية)، العرقية، والدينية وغيرها. فسلطة القانون هنا هي السلطة المرجعية الأعلى التي تَستمِد منها كل الهيئات والقطاعات والممارسات والتيارات مرجعيتها الرسمية·

ودولة القانون تقوم على توزيع السلطة واقتسامها لا على أفراد بل على مؤسسات: مؤسسات تشريعية، مؤسسات تنفيذية، مؤسسات قضائية·

وما يوحد ويربط بين هذه السلطات الموزعة هو وحدة الفضاء القانوني، الذي يرسم لكل سلطة مجالها واختصاصاتها وحدودها· فالمعيار والمرجع في دولة القانون هو القانون سواء تعلق الأمر بالقانون الأساسي الذي هو الدستور أو بالقوانين الفرعية·

وللدولة القانونية مقومات هي:

1- وجود الدستور: ان الدستور يؤسس الوجود القانوني للهيئات الحاكمة في الجماعة، مُحدداً من يكون له حق التصرف باسم الدولة، ومُحدداً أيضاً وسائل ممارسة السلطة، كما يبين طريقة اختيار الحاكم وحدود سلطاته واختصاصاته، ويمنحه الصفة الشرعية، اضافة الى تنظيمه للسلطة التشريعية والسلطة القضائية.

2- تدرج القواعد القانونية: يتجلى ذلك في سمو بعض القواعد القانونية على بعض، وتبعية بعضها للبعض الآخر.. فالقواعد القوانية ليست في مرتبة متساوية من حيث القوة والقيمة، ففي قمتها القواعد الدستورية، ثم تتلوها التشريعات العادية، ثم اللوائح الصادرة من السلطات الإدارية.. وهكذا يستمر هذا التدرج حتى يصل إلى القاعدة الفردية، أي القرار الفردي الصادر من سلطة إدارية دنيا.

وهذا التدرج يستلزم بالضرورة خضوع القاعدة الأدنى للقاعدة الأسمى، شكلاً وموضوعاً.

3- خضوع الإدارة للقانون: ومقتضاه أن الإدارة لا يجوز لها "أن تتخذ إجراءاً، قراراً إدارياً أو عملاً مادياً، إلا بمقتضى القانون وتنفيذاً للقانون".. فالإدارة لكونها إحدى سلطات الدولة "يتعين عليها، كغيرها من السلطات، أن تحترم مجموعة القواعد القانونية المقررة في الدولة، وأن تمارس نشاطها في نطاقها.. والتزام الإدارة بالعمل في دائرة وحدة النظام القانوني المقرر في الدولة، هو ما يُطلق عليه مبدأ الشرعية أو «مبدأ سيادة حكم القانون"، أي خضوع الإدارة للقوانين المعمول بها.. ويعتبر خضوع الإدارة في نشاطها للقانون تطبيقاً لمبدأ الشرعية، وعنصراً من عناصر الدولة القانونية، ويترتب على مبدأ الشرعية سيادة حكم القانون، وسيطرته، وخضوع الحكام والمحكومين له على السواء.

4- الاعتراف بالحقوق والحريات الفردية: وهو الهدف الأساس من قيام الدولة القانونية، لأن "نظام الدولة القانونية يهدف إلى حماية الأفراد من عسف السلطات العامة واعتدائها على حقوقهم، وهو وُجِدَ لضمان تمتع الأفراد بحرياتهم العامة وحقوقهم الفردية".

ولعل اهم ضمانات تحقيق الدولة القانونية تتمثل في الفصل بين السلطات وتنظيم رقابة قضائية.

الدكتور حنا عيسى - أستاذ القانون الدولي

----------

